# Hartford Golf Club



## Diamond (Jan 12, 2020)

Just played 9 holes at Hartford today.  Cost £13 and apart from 1 and 9 the course was in good condition even though I drove through flooded roads to get there this morning after the heavy rain last night.
Really nice friendly feel to the place.  Had to shoot or I would have stayed for a coffee. Very well stocked club shop as well.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 12, 2020)

You aren't half playing  a lot of courses! have you found one to join yet?


----------



## Diamond (Jan 12, 2020)

louise_a said:



			You aren't half playing  a lot of courses! have you found one to join yet?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Louise
Having played The Warrington GC at the end of November (after all the terrible weather), and thoroughly enjoying it.
I looked into joining but there is a waiting list (I can see why) it is 10 minutes from where I live as well. 
That leaves me with my local course Poulton, where I have had lessons and has a very good chip and pin area and is under £700 or Hartford (30 mins drive from home or work), or maybe Lymm (not played it since September) but is 15 minutes from home and work but Lymm Village tends to flood easily and I assume the course will as well.  Leigh GC was really enjoyable but wrong side of town and Dunham Country Club is over £2k and out of my price range.
Soooo...not quite decided and a friend of mine who is retiring in March, and lives in Lymm, is also looking for a club. We both thought Hartford was really enjoyable though today. For me it is just the location to home and work which puts me off.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 12, 2020)

Shame, Warrington is a good course and good in the winter too, seem the area you are looking is either expensive memberships or maybe not the best courses. Others nearish to where I reckon you are Birchwood or maybe Antrobus, both of which I would think are reasonable priced.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 13, 2020)

louise_a said:



			Shame, Warrington is a good course and good in the winter too, seem the area you are looking is either expensive memberships or maybe not the best courses. Others nearish to where I reckon you are Birchwood or maybe Antrobus, both of which I would think are reasonable priced.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I played 9 holes at Antrobus early October and it was a bit soggy but looked like a nice course. When we finished finished (around 6pm on a Friday) the club house was closed and that put me off.
I haven't played Birchwood at all and it looks like it is impacted by the wet weather a lot.
If I joined Poulton for £650 it is <10 mins away and I may then join Dunham for their 5 months winter offer for £400.


----------

